

Show HN: Smart renters disrupting real estate - The Addressory - sheraz

Hi Fellow hackers,<p>I wanted to share my latest project to disrupt the real estate rental market, The Addressory.<p>Imagine a renters network where future and current tenants of a building can ask each other questions publicly, share experiences, and even upload their own content. Visit addressory.org. Be one of the first to tell the truth about your building.<p>At the moment we are trying to get traction in the large metro markets but welcome input from anyone with an address :)<p>http://www.addressory.org
======
jxrlee
What's your plan for getting users?

(I'm about to generalize here) The problem I see with this idea is that only
people who had bad experiences are going to sign up and post reviews/comments
etc. just to spite their housing. This happens on ratemyprofessor all the
time.

What are the incentives for people to join? I would assume that your target
audience is for people who are looking for new housing and new move-ins. How
are you going to get current tenants to come back and answer questions once
they are living there already and knowledgable about everything (since this is
what creates all your content and draws people to your site I think...)?

Speaking from experience my own personal opinion, when I am satisfied with my
living situation, I won't go out of my way to find and join a renters network
to ask questions/share experiences. Hope this helps!

~~~
sheraz
That is the million dollar question.

Our main strategy is community development around Addressory. Let's build a
community of renters and tenants, by renters and tenants. Let's talk about
quality of life issues, like the ones discussed in the comment above.

Continuing user engagement is a problem that we are working on. Maybe it is as
simple as emailing them when a new questions appears on a property they have
flagged.

To your last point, I agree -- when I am happy I do not tell anyone. But would
you share if I asked you to, just to pay it forward for the next person moving
in?

~~~
jxrlee
I would question how many people would be willing to 'flag' to receive emails
(unless it's the original poster). Secondly, I wouldn't share unless I got
something out of it. If I'm too lazy to fill out surveys that give store
credit, I probably wouldn't share for this.

I think a good strategy might be to get landlords/owners as some of the first
users. They have incentive to respond to questions and comments from potential
renters so that might be a good starting point for content.

~~~
sheraz
In the first version of the site we had a model for renters, brokers, and
landlords. We tried to service everyone through on place. However, after we
built it I realized that I would never use that site. I wanted to build a site
for tenants and no one else.

I agree that there are a lot of people who are too lazy or unwilling to
contribute. Our challenge is to convince them it is a good idea, and do it
without some awful gamification-skinner-box methodology.

------
byoung2
I thought about building a site like this 10 years ago when I was living in an
apartment. While I think free-form Yelp-style comments are useful, in most
cases, they are going to be rants. As the saying goes in marketing, when they
love you, they'll tell 1 friend. When they hate you, they'll tell 10. My idea
for a site involved a more structured review process, like a survey. How much
was your rent, deposit, etc,? How fast were maintenance requests completed?
What percent of your deposit was returned? Rate the cleanliness of the
building, friendliness of management, etc. Was there plenty of parking
available on the street? That sort of thing.

~~~
sheraz
Agreed -- people love to complain and rarely share kudos. But there is also a
lot of middle ground. First and foemost, The Addressory is not a review site.
We offer no quantitative ratings. Rather, we are a forum where people can
share information.

The goal of Addressory is to give you more data so that you can make an
informed decision. If a property were to have many negative comments, it at
least provides a datapoint that would prompt you to ask questions to the
realtor or landlord prior to moving in.

Those questions asked above are all relevant and, we hope, become topics of
conversation.

Lastly, those looking for a shot-in-the-arm answer may not find the Addressory
very useful. Those who perform due diligence prior to renting or buying will
find this data valuable.

~~~
byoung2
I guess your site is more useful for the person who has a particular apartment
in mind, and wants to know more before making the decision. My idea for a site
was to help people find an apartment in the first place (hence the
quantitative questions). I would love to know what apartment has the fastest
maintenance response and the highest percent of deposit returned, while
avoiding the ones with the least amount of street parking and the noisiest
neighbors.

~~~
sheraz
You nailed it. Our value comes after someone has found a few places and is
looking for more information.

We have discussed building a listing engine into the site, which would aid in
the search for properties. However, that is complicated and does not fit with
our strategy at the moment. Right now it is all about traction.

